# Karick Lake catfishing



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello I'm about to hit Karick Lake this evening to do some catfishing, is this a good lake to this and what is some good bait for them?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on boat or shore fishing....If shore fishing, you'd probably be better off going to Bear Lake.....They have a better pier...(unless things have changed since the last time I went to Karrick). I'd catch some 4-5 inch bream and use them as live bait......or you can buy a couple mullet and cut strips off em and use em. You can try livers, but I've never had much luck w/ them....Good luck...:thumbsup:


----------

